# zOMG TWILIGHT NEW MOON



## CJTE

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!

...



Somebody had to do it.

Please move this to the laughter forum AFTER everyone gets a good chuckle.

Sorry guys 

And for those of you with Teenage Daughters, I am REALLY sorry.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

huh?


----------



## BubblePuppy

CJTE said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!
> 
> ...
> 
> Somebody had to do it.
> 
> Please move this to the laughter forum AFTER everyone gets a good chuckle.
> 
> Sorry guys
> 
> And for those of you with Teenage Daughters, I am REALLY sorry.


 :scratch:


----------



## repulski

CJTE said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!
> 
> ...
> 
> Somebody had to do it.
> 
> Please move this to the laughter forum AFTER everyone gets a good chuckle.
> 
> Sorry guys
> 
> And for those of you with Teenage Daughters, I am REALLY sorry.


My daughters have seen it twice and I have to leave the room when they talk about it.


----------



## BubblePuppy

I guess that, since I am "Child Free", I won't have a clue what this is about.


----------



## tcusta00

BubblePuppy said:


> I guess that, since I am "Child Free", I won't have a clue what this is about.


New movie "Twlight: New Moon" (teen flick) just released and it's all over the news, talk shows, Leno, etc etc etc. I assume that's what the OP was parodying with this thread.


----------



## BubblePuppy

tcusta00 said:


> New movie "Twlight: New Moon" (teen flick) just released and it's all over the news, talk shows, Leno, etc etc etc. I assume that's what the OP was parodying with this thread.


Ah....< walking away, feeling older every day.>


----------



## tcusta00

BubblePuppy said:


> Ah....< walking away, feeling older every day.>


Meh, that's cool, I wouldn't have gotten it either if I hadn't seen The Soup last night with the montage of all things "New Moon" from this week around the tube.


----------



## Nick

Now comes a gaggle of middle-aged "Twi-Moms" reliving their real or imagined youthful romances of long ago, as they get wet over a 15 year old boy, screaming their ample lungs out and totally embarrassing their own teen-age daughters and _their_ BFFs.

I don't get it. :whatdidid


----------



## hilmar2k

Nick said:


> Now comes a gaggle of middle-aged "Twi-Moms" reliving their real or imagined youthful romances of long ago, as they get wet over a 15 year old boy, screaming their ample lungs out and totally embarrassing their own teen-age daughters and _their_ BFFs.
> 
> I don't get it. :whatdidid


*That* was funny. :lol:


----------



## BubblePuppy

Nick said:


> Now comes a gaggle of middle-aged "Twi-Moms" reliving their real or imagined youthful romances of long ago, as they get wet over a 15 year old boy, screaming their ample lungs out and totally embarrassing their own teen-age daughters and _their_ BFFs.
> 
> I don't get it. :whatdidid


:thats:


----------



## usnret

I thought that it was some new form of "mooning".


----------



## hilmar2k

Nick said:


> Now comes a gaggle of middle-aged "Twi-Moms" reliving their real or imagined youthful romances of long ago, as they get wet over a 15 year old boy, screaming their ample lungs out and totally embarrassing their own teen-age daughters and _their_ BFFs.
> 
> I don't get it. :whatdidid


By the way, when I read that to my wife, she didn't think it was all that funny. That just reinforces just how funny (and true) it is.


----------



## BubblePuppy

usnret said:


> I thought that it was some new form of "*mooning"*.


(!) <----- Werewolf butt.


----------



## BubblePuppy

hilmar2k said:


> By the way, when I read that to my wife, she didn't think it was all that funny. That just reinforces just how funny (and true) it is.


You need to get a younger wife.


----------



## hilmar2k

BubblePuppy said:


> You need to get a younger wife.


You can say that about just about any wife, can't you? 

By the way, my wife was fine until I told her she was the one that I thought about when I read that. That's when she lost her sense of humor about it.


----------



## BubblePuppy

hilmar2k said:


> You can say that about just about any wife, can't you? .


Not mine. Melissa IS younger than I am.....


hilmar2k said:


> By the way, my wife was fine until I told her she was the one that I thought about when I read that. That's when she lost her sense of humor about it


 hilmar2k's (*not young enough*) wife --->:bonk1:<----hilmar2k


----------



## hilmar2k

BubblePuppy said:


> Not mine. Melissa IS younger than I am.....
> 
> hilmar2k's older wife --->:bonk1:<----hilmar2k


My wife is younger than I am too. But they can always be younger, can't they?

FWIW, my wife is closer to 30 than 40.


----------



## BubblePuppy

hilmar2k said:


> *My wife is younger than I am too. But they can always be younger, can't they?*
> 
> FWIW, my wife is closer to 30 than 40.


Just edited my post....:hurah:

Melissa is closer to 40 than to 56....me, I t'aint telling. :lol:


----------



## carl6

BubblePuppy said:


> You need to get a younger wife.


I know entirely too many guys who did that and later regretted it :lol:

My wife is younger than I am - 11 months of the year.


----------



## morbid_fun

All this talk of wives reminds me of the latest American Dad show. Watch it on Hulu. I think you may get a kick out of Stan's view about why he married his wife.
I am thankful my wife looks much younger than our age. People think I am robbing the cradle at times. Ha ha.
We are both 32.


----------



## BubblePuppy

carl6 said:


> I know entirely too many guys who did that and later regretted it :lol:
> 
> My wife is younger than I am - 11 months of the year.


Melissa is only 3 years younger than I. It makes for relating to all things "Back in the day" a lot easier. I don't have to explain who the Beatles were. :lol:

BTW: We have been married 1 month and 2 weeks.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I'm not laughing, but I am moving this to the Laughter forum.


----------



## jpl

My wife and oldest daughter are going to see the movie tonight. My wife read all the books, and just liked the story-line. No, she doesn't fit the description of a 'TwiMom' that someone talked about. She initially read the first book because my daughter wanted to read it. Before letting my daughter read it, my wife wanted to scan it first, to make sure it was appropriate (and the fact that many of my daughter's friends had seen the original movie and read the books doesn't provide any level of comfort on that front - I continue to be shocked by what parents allow their kids to see/read), and she got hooked on the story.

Soon she bought the original movie DVD, and they've watched it a few times. I TRIED to get through it, to see what all the buzz was about, but fell asleep... twice. I really can't complain about my wife indulging in this, though. She makes it through alot of the movies that I like. Hell, she's almost as big of a horror/action/sci fi fan as I am. When my wife sits through a movie like Dawn of the Dead (remake), or Kill Bill, and then says 'wow, that was a good movie!' I really can't complain when she watches something like this.


----------



## CJTE

Alas, I was able to successfully login thereby proving I have not been banned. Yippee!

As for everyone who doesnt get it. Yes, I suppose that by ignorning entertainment news sources and skipping commercials could excuse that. Even though its become quite a pop-cult (and it ends at cult) phenomenon. However I am somewhat surprised that google was not utilized sooner.

AND super thanks to The Shadow for keeping the forums clean, fun, and organized!


----------



## BubblePuppy

Post #25 is as confusing as post #1.  Maybe I should put down my AARP magazine and pick up Tween Magazine. Oh to be left in the dark in these twilight years.
:lol:


----------



## Scott Kocourek

BubblePuppy said:


> Post #25 is as confusing as post #1.  Maybe I should put down my AARP magazine and pick up Tween Magazine. Oh to be left in the dark in these twilight years.
> :lol:


I am with you. Still confused....


----------



## paulman182

Nick said:


> Now comes a gaggle of middle-aged "Twi-Moms" reliving their real or imagined youthful romances of long ago, as they get wet over a 15 year old boy, screaming their ample lungs out and totally embarrassing their own teen-age daughters and _their_ BFFs.
> 
> I don't get it. :whatdidid


Who is the 15 year old boy? Robert Pattinson is 23 years of age.

How about us guys stop getting worked up over Star Trek, Megan Fox, and motorcycles, and then we can criticize?


----------

